# How many Brachypelma species?



## JRK (Oct 20, 2007)

At this point in time how many brachys are there..and what are there names?


----------



## †-MarK-† (Oct 20, 2007)

In the world spider catalog :

Brachypelma albiceps
Brachypelma albopilosum
Brachypelma andrewi
Brachypelma angustum
Brachypelma annitha
Brachypelma auratum
Brachypelma aureoceps
Brachypelma baumgarteni
Brachypelma boehmei
Brachypelma embrithes
Brachypelma emilia
Brachypelma epicureanum
Brachypelma fossorium
Brachypelma hamorii
Brachypelma klaasi
Brachypelma sabulosum
Brachypelma schroederi
Brachypelma smithi
Brachypelma vagans
Brachypelma verdezi


Regards


----------



## JRK (Oct 20, 2007)

Alright thanks. Do you know where I could find a picture of B. andrewi, B. aureoceps, B. embrithes, or B. hamorii?


----------



## NevularScorpion (Oct 20, 2007)

†-MarK-† said:


> In the world spider catalog :
> 
> Brachypelma albiceps
> Brachypelma albopilosum
> ...


wow i thought i already have most of them but i was wrong  i stil need 

Brachypelma andrewi
Brachypelma aureoceps
Brachypelma baumgarteni
Brachypelma embrithes
Brachypelma epicureanum
Brachypelma fossorium
Brachypelma hamorii
Brachypelma schroederi

i wish someone is selling those T's


----------



## problemchildx (Oct 20, 2007)

Genei Ryodan said:


> i wish someone is selling those T's


You could probably get ahold of a baumgarteni, but the others would be hard to find..

I thought there were more brachys then that...


----------



## NevularScorpion (Oct 20, 2007)

problemchildx said:


> You could probably get ahold of a baumgarteni, but the others would be hard to find..
> 
> I thought there were more brachys then that...


im just gonna try to make a big export from europe when i have money maybe next summer im going to try to obtain all of those or just ask some mexican importer if they have those


----------



## syndicate (Oct 20, 2007)

have fun with all that cites paperwork.also alot of those i dont think are even in the hobby whatsoever


----------



## Rydog (Oct 20, 2007)

Well considering that some brachy's are on CITES II apendix it may not be the wisest choice to get them as WC.


----------



## syndicate (Oct 20, 2007)

i belive all Brachypelma are cites listed


----------



## bliss (Oct 20, 2007)

all brachy's are CITES listed.  all of them.

  some of those are not in the hobby, as far as i know.

 and just go ahead and try to get some from mexico..  mexico doesn't allow for exporting of their t's whatsoever. but however those aren't my words. that's what i was told by a good friend of mine who is doing a lot of DNA testing on aphonopelma in the US..  he's been with this hobby a long time and i trust him as a reliable source.


----------



## Rydog (Oct 20, 2007)

Oh well my bad...I have not researched their status on CITES in a while...ya so you can try to get brachy's as wild caught but it won't happen...


----------



## problemchildx (Oct 20, 2007)

If it weren't for breeders, this hobby would be seriously impaired. Imagine no smithis! Makes it hard to bring certain spp back into circulation. Takes a lot of time, work, and money too.


----------

